# About to change some fluid.



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

So im going to be changing my rear diff and transmission Oil on my 2004 R32 which should i use? I live in Portland Oregon if that matters or anything.


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

Mobil 1 75w-90 GL-5 is as good as anything for diffs. For the trans, you want a GL-4 Manual Trans Lube, for instance, Redline MT-90, or try a lighter lube, RedLine MTL. Your climate doesn't really call for a thinner MTF, but you may like the quicker shifting and improved mpg.


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

Where can i buy these oils?


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

A lot of Speed Shops carry RL. I can get it w/in walking distance! Next bet is to try some FLAPS, or just order on AMAZON. FLAPS def have Syncromesh and of course, the M1 GL-5 75w-90 Gear Oil.

Just remember, you need a GL-4 for the manual trans (MTL, Syncromesh) Any weight is fine, use your climate and power level to guide you.

Heavier fluid will mask a noisy trans, but good fresh fluid alone will do wonders regardless of the visc.


----------

